# Good New England Bump Runs



## dlague (Jan 18, 2017)

All the bump talk got me thinking about bump runs that I have skied back east.  Outer Limits seemed to be the most intimidating for me - just seemed long.  But the list below are some that I recall not that they are always bumped but i have been on them when they have been.  Now I know there are other serious bump runs that I did not list like some of the lift line trails (I am not much of a "under the lift line skier").  These are some of my favorites.

There are a boat load of others, but the idea of limited bump runs in the Northeast does not seem right.  There are several on this list that wopuld even be good for intermediates.  What are some of your favorites?

*Killington*
Outer Limits
Superstar (best in the Spring)
*Sugarbush*
Steins (best in the Spring)
Organgrinder
Ripcord (best in the Spring)
*Cannon* First three are often good season long but really nice in the spring
Zoomer 
Paulie’s
Avalanche
Upper Hardscrabble
*Pats *
Hurricane (Actually pretty challenging for a smaller ski area due to bump irregularity)
*Magic*
Goniff Glades (favorit run at Magic)
Magician
Red line
*Okemo* These are narrower runs that are fun
Vortex, 
White Lightening
Upper Limelight
*Jay Peak*
The Jet (Nice spring run)
U.N.
Kitzbuehel
CanAm (nice classic bump run)
*Bolton *
Lost Boyz
Spell Binder
*Waterville*
Bobby's Run
*Ragged *
Sweepstakes 
Birch

There are others at Stowe, Smuggs, Burke (in the woods) but the names escape me.  Gunstock?  Mount Snow?


----------



## benski (Jan 18, 2017)

Ripcord is barely a bump run. There are only bumps directly under the lift. I would say Spilsville at Sugarbush is the best there.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

Dave, we need to talk. You move out west and do more posting here than when you did during shitty times in the east. 

I expect more skiing pics!


----------



## slatham (Jan 18, 2017)

Sugarbush bump run and FIS isn't listed?


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 18, 2017)

Stowe: 
Star
Goat
National
Lookout
Centerline 
Gulch

Sugarbush:
Paridise
Castle Rock

MRG:
bumps are everywhere 

Hunter:
Lower K27
Upper Crossover 

Killington:
Devils Fiddle


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2017)

I feel like a lot of those runs are groomed a lot in winter.

I like the bumps on upper wildcat
Bubblecuffer
underneath the Jordan quad
Vertigo at K
hotshot at gunstock
some of the lower angle stuff at Bretton woods for practicing


so are a few that were not mentioned that I've liked.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 18, 2017)

Agony at Sunday River. 
Middle Earth at Sugarbush. 
Chinclip and many others at Stowe


Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2017)

I like the narrow ones but these are my favs, in some cases they're the toughest runs in other cases just more unique and fun.

MRG - Fall Line , Lower Antelope , Lynx
Bolton - Preacher, TNT, Bolton Outlaw, Upper Tattletale, Vermont 200
Sugarbush - Rumble, Paradise
Mt Ellen - Upper FIS, Bravo, Tumbler, Exterminator
Killington - Old Superstar, North Star, Royal Flush, The Jug, Devil's Fiddle
Pico - Upper Giant Killer, Summit Glade
Mount Snow - Bear Trap
Bromley - Havoc, Pabst Peril
Magic - Goniff Glade, Slide of Hans
Jay Peak - Kitzbuhel, Power Line
Stowe - Starr, Chin Clip, Upper Smugglers
Burke - East Bowl (when it's not groomed), Wilderness/Powderhorn

Saddleback - Golden Smelt


----------



## cdskier (Jan 18, 2017)

Sugarbush - Middle Earth, Twist, Moonshine, Tumbler, Semi-Tough (this one can be a fun intermediate bump run at ME when there's enough snow), Lower Domino (another fun mellow bump run).


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 18, 2017)

Depends on your fancy. Not a ton of trails mentioned offer up consistent bumps all season long, year after year.

Madmadworld saw a few examples that folks have said like runs at Mount Ellen, Centerline/Chin Clip at Stowe, and Chute at MRG are some of Madmadworld's favorites.

Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2017)

MadMadWorld said:


> Depends on your fancy. Not a ton of trails mentioned offer up consistent bumps all season long, year after year.
> 
> Madmadworld saw a few examples that folks have said like runs at Mount Ellen, Centerline/Chin Clip at Stowe, and Chute at MRG are some of Madmadworld's favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app



speak about yourself in third person = weird


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2017)

Surprised for Sugarbush that The Mall and Black Diamond haven't been mentioned.

Overall I think Sugarbush is the best mountain for bumps in the East.  Killington being second best

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 18, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> speak about yourself in third person = weird



Or he forgot what alias he signed in as?.....


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Or he forgot what alias he signed in as?.....





Shit!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 18, 2017)

Two of my favorites:

Chin Clip at Stowe

Blockbuster at Plattekill


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Two of my favorites:
> 
> Chin Clip at Stowe
> 
> Blockbuster at Plattekill



Love Chin clip - not you normal straight wide bump run. it is a classic NE trail twisty with bumps and no way to escape.

Do like Hurricane at Pats as well. Nice steep bump run - never groomed


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 18, 2017)

Skidder at Sugarloaf is impressive for the length, width, and pitch of bumps that are regularly maintained all season

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 18, 2017)

slatham said:


> Sugarbush bump run and FIS isn't listed?


Every time I was on FIS it was not bumped.  You are talking ME side right?  Then again I only skied Sugarbush during Ride and Ski weekend late season  when ME was closed.  I only listed the trails that I remembered.  I skied Steins on May 1st on a free day and the bumps were beautiful large corn snow bumps.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 18, 2017)

Tin said:


> Dave, we need to talk. You move out west and do more posting here than when you did during shitty times in the east.
> 
> I expect more skiing pics!


That is because I know many of the characters here, like ski talk and this forum is way better than Epic ski.  I post TR every weekend.



Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 18, 2017)

BTW I have also skied many of those trails when groomed flat Steins, Superstar, Cannon F5, Lost Boyz, to list a few.  Depends what the winter is like.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Jan 18, 2017)

dlague said:


> Every time I was on FIS it was not bumped.  You are talking ME side right?  Then again I only skied Sugarbush during Ride and Ski weekend late season  when ME was closed.  I only listed the trails that I remembered.  I skied Steins on May 1st on a free day and the bumps were beautiful large corn snow bumps.



Sugarbush used to groom FIS much more often. The past several years they rarely ever groom it. 2 or 3 years ago I think the only time they groomed it was right before the final weekend of the season! This year I can't recall seeing it on the grooming list once yet.

Stein's mid-season sees the groomer every couple weeks or so it seems. In the spring it can be a lot of fun if it warms up enough. Sometimes it takes that trail a while to soften up. Back to your original list, Ripcord is groomed pretty regularly most of the time (usually at least twice a week). In the spring they sometimes leave it alone more and let it bump up. Organgrinder they do usually let bump up a bit (years ago it seemed this practice was reversed where OG would see the groomer often and Ripcord would be left alone more).


----------



## skiMEbike (Jan 18, 2017)

Sugarloaf has got to be one of the better bump Mtns with dedicated (for the most part) bump trails with a decent pitch in (listed in order of preference): Bubblecuffer, Winters Way, Misery Whip, Rip Saw, Skidder, Double Bitter.

Some other favorites from places I frequent....
Sunday River:  Ruby Palace, & Caramba
Stowe: Starr, Goat, Chin Clip


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 18, 2017)

My favorite topic!  Spend all my time at Sunday River. Besides the obvious and popular - agony (ickiest bumps), caramba, ruby palace - the Locke Mt natural trails are awesome - upper cut, Locke line, tightwire, crossbow. Looks like all of upper spruce will be bumpy this winter . There are some trails that can be great if not groomed: top gun (amazing 2-3weeks ago, flattened since), shockwave. Oh, one of my faves for lapping end of day hero bumps - 3D to Absolutely.  

And all of MRG


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 18, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Love Chin clip -* not you normal straight wide bump run. it is a classic NE trail twisty with bumps and no way to escape.*



That description reminded me of Lower Antelope at Mad River Glen.   Also a great trail.  Never-ending moguls and no escape.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 19, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> speak about yourself in third person = weird


Smellytele = shitty math 

Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 19, 2017)

MadMadWorld said:


> Madmadworld saw a few examples that folks have said like runs at Mount Ellen, Centerline/Chin Clip at Stowe, and Chute at MRG are some of Madmadworld's favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app







Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 19, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> speak about yourself in third person = weird








Jimmy likes bumps!

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 19, 2017)

Any natural trail!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 19, 2017)

Jay Peak pomo line.. blue square narrow bump run
Powerline at Killington is similar


----------



## crank (Jan 19, 2017)

Powerline at Burke too.


----------



## Jully (Jan 19, 2017)

skiMEbike said:


> Sugarloaf has got to be one of the better bump Mtns with dedicated (for the most part) bump trails with a decent pitch in (listed in order of preference): Bubblecuffer, Winters Way, Misery Whip, Rip Saw, Skidder, Double Bitter.
> 
> Some other favorites from places I frequent....
> Sunday River:  Ruby Palace, & Caramba
> Stowe: Starr, Goat, Chin Clip



Agreed. When Ripsaw is good, it might be my favorite. Awesome character and always empty.

RIP Saddleback with Muleskinner. 

Downdraft at SR too is nice, especially in the spring.


----------



## Jully (Jan 19, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I feel like a lot of those runs are groomed a lot in winter.



There's very few runs, save natural trails, that NEVER see a groomer. Depending on the winter it can seem like a lot (last winter seemed like everything was groomed all the time)!

Some mountains seem to rotate trails that are groomed and bumped a lot like SB with FIS and K too. SL alternates between grooming and not grooming Skidder regularly. Most of my days at SL last year it seemed had a bump-less Skidder. Anyone have other mountains that do this frequently (versus Pats that always has Hurricane ungroomed).

I almost prefer a mountain to rotate because then, as long as there are SOME runs available, you get some variety in during the season. Of course, if a mountain just has no ungroomed available sometimes then its a problem though...


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 19, 2017)

Talking about mogul skiing on alpinezone?  NO WAY!!!


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2017)

Ripsaw is cool because if the drop about midway down.   Skidder looks good but whenever I have been at SL there was a Mogul Comp happening on Skidder.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 19, 2017)

dlague said:


> Ripsaw is cool because if the drop about midway down.   Skidder looks good but whenever I have been at SL there was a Mogul Comp happening on Skidder.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Its pretty standard IMO. Steepish and down the fall line, but there are better trails at SL! The bumps are usually great (assuming they're not icy death) because of the comps though.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 19, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Jay Peak pomo line.. blue square narrow bump run
> Powerline at Killington is similar


Poma line is a blue? Off the top of my head I would have said black, but I'm too lazy to actually check.

Either way, it's fun when the snow is good.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2017)

dlague said:


> Every time I was on FIS it was not bumped.  You are talking ME side right?  Then again I only skied Sugarbush during Ride and Ski weekend late season  when ME was closed.  I only listed the trails that I remembered.  I skied Steins on May 1st on a free day and the bumps were beautiful large corn snow bumps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



hopped on FIS last year..big mistake..solid ice and rocks..with some bumps thrown in to make it interesting..that and watching people yard sale past me...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2017)

Lets not forget Annapurna at Hunter..when its open and all bumped up...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 19, 2017)

moresnow said:


> Poma line is a blue? Off the top of my head I would have said black, but I'm too lazy to actually check.
> 
> Either way, it's fun when the snow is good.



Yep, one of the tougher blues I can think of.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 19, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Lets not forget Annapurna at Hunter..when its open and all bumped up...


+1, Jimmy liked Anna, Jimmy slipped a little on the icy spots, but Jimmy still had fun!





Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 19, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> +1, Jimmy liked Anna, Jimmy slipped a little on the icy spots, but Jimmy still had fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol literally


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 19, 2017)

I can name 5 at Mt Ellen that I skied today - Bravo, Encore, Exterminator, Tumbler and Hammerhead.  All of them are natural snow trails.


----------



## freeski (Jan 19, 2017)

Vista Way, Cannon in Spring.


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2017)

freeski said:


> Vista Way, Cannon in Spring.


True that trail can be a lot of fun when bumped.  Good blue trail bump run.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Whitey (Jan 19, 2017)

Any trail that has good bumps & snow on it.    Don't care what it's named or where it is.    As long as it's on the mountain I happen to be skiing that day - that's my favorite.

Like they say about Tom Brady - his favorite receiver is the open one.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yep, *one of the tougher blues I can think of*.



Victoria @ Whiteface [/end topic]

When they let that bump up it would be a double-diamond elsewhere, and it gets way worse than in this picture.  Whiteface in general is "no kid gloves" when it comes to their trail ratings.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 19, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> I can name 5 at Mt Ellen that I skied today - Bravo, Encore, Exterminator, Tumbler and Hammerhead.  All of them are natural snow trails.



How were the conditions up there today?


----------



## machski (Jan 19, 2017)

Sunday River:
Upper Downdraft
Shockwave
!Carumba
Sugarloaf:
Misery Whip
Winter's way
Loon:
Triple Trouble
Sugarbush:
Everything Castle Rock
Killington:
Ovation
Outer Limits


----------



## Jully (Jan 19, 2017)

Forgot about Shockwave!! Wonderful trail.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sugarbush:
Rumble

Incredibly technical and and on a good snow day, amazing to ski! There are some moguls in the woods that I like more but those don't really count as trails. Close tie for second on all of the other trails on Castle Rock peak and a tie for third on any/all natural trails.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 19, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Surprised for Sugarbush that The Mall and Black Diamond haven't been mentioned.
> 
> Overall I think Sugarbush is the best mountain for bumps in the East.  Killington being second best



With all the love given to Sugarbush in this thread, which I do think is justified, I am surprised no one has mention Sunrise or Morning Star.   They aren't always bumped up but I've had some great bump runs on them over the years.   Not overly long but you can lap the North Lynx triple and get a lot of good runs there.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jan 19, 2017)

Whitey said:


> With all the love given to Sugarbush in this thread, which I do think is justified, I am surprised no one has mention Sunrise or Morning Star.   They aren't always bumped up but I've had some great bump runs on them over the years.   Not overly long but you can lap the North Lynx triple and get a lot of good runs there.



Very true! Morning Star with decent snow on it is actually one of my favorites at Lincoln Peak. Even last year I had some good runs down that one, especially the lower sections. Just not as challenging as my other favorites.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 19, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> How were the conditions up there today?



The dense snow from yesterday has bonded well on the natural snow trails.  Tumbler and Hammerhead were the best they have been all season IMHO.


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2017)

Whitey said:


> With all the love given to Sugarbush in this thread, which I do think is justified, I am surprised no one has mention Sunrise or Morning Star.   They aren't always bumped up but I've had some great bump runs on them over the years.   Not overly long but you can lap the North Lynx triple and get a lot of good runs there.


Forgot about Sunrise.  2014-2015 we had good conditions and Sunrise was really good with moderate bumps.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2017)

Jully said:


> Forgot about Shockwave!! Wonderful trail.



I had the worst run ever on that trail. first few turns were fine until I got to the first frozen whale. The 10 to 15 foot drop offs on the back of the whales were glare ice. so 2 turns ice whale, 2 turns ice whale over and over again to the bottom.


----------



## freeski (Jan 19, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> I had the worst run ever on that trail. first few turns were fine until I got to the first frozen whale. The 10 to 15 foot drop offs on the back of the whales were glare ice. so 2 turns ice whale, 2 turns ice whale over and over again to the bottom.



I feel your pain. Sounds like we had the exact same experience. I felt great at the top, small soft moguls. Then massive ice whales. I was half way down the steep ice whales and three snow borders came over the drop. They all fell then kept their boards off and slid from mogul to mogul on their butts. I fell 4 times, bad falls with long slides. (these weren't icy, they were unedgable ice) . My goal was not to be passed by the snow boarders. I skied out before them, barely. I remember stopping to check I had all my equipment one glove was in the front of my jacket. I thought I had left that glove behind. Scariest run of my life. There were two signs at the top, I think they said "expert only" with skull and cross bones written in black magic marker.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 19, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> I had the worst run ever on that trail. first few turns were fine until I got to the first frozen whale. The 10 to 15 foot drop offs on the back of the whales were glare ice. so 2 turns ice whale, 2 turns ice whale over and over again to the bottom.


Shockwave can be the best, or worst, trail on any given day. I had some of the best runs of my season last year on the last weekend it was open. Mid April.  Bumps were not huge, or zippers, but after the mandatory short walk it skied great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 19, 2017)

Double


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 19, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Victoria @ Whiteface [/end topic]
> 
> When they let that bump up it would be a double-diamond elsewhere, and it gets way worse than in this picture.  Whiteface in general is "no kid gloves" when it comes to their trail ratings.



I'd add Empire at WF to the list when it's open. Nice narrow bumps


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 19, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> +1, Jimmy liked Anna, Jimmy slipped a little on the icy spots, but Jimmy still had fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Jimmy lose his hat or did he keep it on?

Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 19, 2017)

Highway Star said:


> Talking about mogul skiing on alpinezone?  NO WAY!!!


Maybe we should go back to discussing your match.com profile or have you moved on to Grindr?

Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 19, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Surprised for Sugarbush that The Mall and Black Diamond haven't been mentioned.
> 
> Overall I think Sugarbush is the best mountain for bumps in the East.  Killington being second best
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



The Mall is nice. I liken it to Lookout at Stowe for some reason.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 19, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Two of my favorites:
> 
> Chin Clip at Stowe
> 
> Blockbuster at Plattekill



Two good ones.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 19, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> That description reminded me of Lower Antelope at Mad River Glen.   Also a great trail.  Never-ending moguls and no escape.


 The Antelope is fun, but never ending moguls ? ahh... depends .. it;s a mixed mag, not a classic mogul run; fun nevertheless.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 19, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Sugarbush:
> Rumble
> 
> Incredibly technical and and on a good snow day, amazing to ski! There are some moguls in the woods that I like more but those don't really count as trails. Close tie for second on all of the other trails on Castle Rock peak and a tie for third on any/all natural trails.


 I love Rumble. But to call it a classic bump run .. ah, no.  It's a technically narrow, twisty, root, and rock invested sliver of path through the woods.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 19, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Very true! Morning Star with decent snow on it is actually one of my favorites at Lincoln Peak. Even last year I had some good runs down that one, especially the lower sections. Just not as challenging as my other favorites.



+1.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Victoria @ Whiteface [/end topic]
> 
> When they let that bump up it would be a double-diamond elsewhere, and it gets way worse than in this picture.  Whiteface in general is "no kid gloves" when it comes to their trail ratings.



Ah Victoria. Where I learned the valuable lesson of "scope it before you bring your girlfriend down it"


----------



## raisingarizona (Jan 19, 2017)

What's the best bump trail that's lit for night skiing? I would love to make an edit of night time mogul skiing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> *Victoria. *
> 
> *Where I learned the valuable lesson of "scope it before you bring your girlfriend down it"*



YES!!!!

I had the same horrible experience a few years back, and as you know, there is no escape. 

 Encountered an expansive field of some of the largest moguls you can imagine.  She actually took her skis off and walked down the trail, only time she's ever done that in her skiing life.  I felt terrible.  Intermediate trail my ***; like I was saying, it can be a double-diamond with the right (or wrong) conditions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2017)

raisingarizona said:


> What's the best bump trail that's lit for night skiing? I would love to make an edit of night time mogul skiing.


Probably Hurricane at Pat's.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jan 20, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> I love Rumble. But to call it a classic bump run .. ah, no.  It's a technically narrow, twisty, root, and rock invested sliver of path through the woods.



Hmm, I definitely have no idea what a bump run really is then. I just thought it was anything natural/ungroomed.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Probably Hurricane at Pat's.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



+1


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 20, 2017)

Has kitzbubel at jay been mentioned?
And huh, no CT representation or mention of a certain small area there as far as I can tell...


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Hmm, I definitely have no idea what a bump run really is then. I just thought it was anything natural/ungroomed.


Up groomed yes natural not necessarily.  While there are many good bump trails that have no manmade on them there are many great bump runs that have lots of snow making.  Thankfully so otherwise Killington's main spring attraction would not last as long as it does every year.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2017)

skifastr said:


> Has kitzbubel at jay been mentioned?
> And huh, no CT representation or mention of a certain small area there as far as I can tell...



In the OP

I have never skied anything in NE south of the VT & NH borders except Brodie and that does not exist any more.

Satan's Staircase?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 20, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Hmm, I definitely have no idea what a bump run really is then. I just thought it was anything natural/ungroomed.



I think of "Bump run" as wall to wall, steep and wide trails that exist for unescapable mogul bashing.  Outer Limits being a classic example.

Rolling, narrow trails with bumps - my favorite - I think of as 'classic new england trails'.

FWIW YMMV.

So with those definitions in mind, I'd say National at Stowe is a great classic bump run...

For some PA love...Tunkhannock at Elk.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> I think of "Bump run" as wall to wall, steep and wide trails that exist for unescapable mogul bashing.  Outer Limits being a classic example.
> 
> Rolling, narrow trails with bumps - my favorite - I think of as 'classic new england trails'.
> 
> ...



I have seen Outer limits groomed on one side many of times so it doesn't fit your description.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 20, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> I think of "Bump run" as wall to wall, steep and wide trails that exist for unescapable mogul bashing.  Outer Limits being a classic example.
> 
> Rolling, narrow trails with bumps - my favorite - I think of as 'classic new england trails'.



I don't think the two need to be mutually exclusive. I think a trail can be both a "classic new england trail" and a "bump run". To me a "bump run" needs to be wide enough to have more than one line, but it doesn't need to be super-wide. I would very much consider something like Middle Earth at Sugarbush both a "bump run" and a "classic new england trail".


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jan 20, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I don't think the two need to be mutually exclusive. I think a trail can be both a "classic new england trail" and a "bump run". To me a "bump run" needs to be wide enough to have more than one line, but it doesn't need to be super-wide. I would very much consider something like Middle Earth at Sugarbush both a "bump run" and a "classic new england trail".



This makes much more sense to me. Middle Earth is a good example of both. Castle Rock Run as well. Those would be my favorite choice due to the hybrid nature of it. Many of the trails at Mad River Glen also have that same exact feel.


----------



## slatham (Jan 20, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> I think of "Bump run" as wall to wall, steep and wide trails that exist for unescapable mogul bashing.  Outer Limits being a classic example.
> 
> I agree, that's what I view as a classic "bump" run. Additional factor to qualify - you have to be able to link dozens of turns heading straight down the fall line (eliminates Rumble). I would also say that easy viewing from the bottom and/or a lift should also be a factor.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 20, 2017)

slatham said:


> tnt1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think of "Bump run" as wall to wall, steep and wide trails that exist for unescapable mogul bashing.  Outer Limits being a classic example.
> ...


----------



## Jully (Jan 20, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> I didn't know there were so many qualifications to being a bump run. Lol. If it has bumps when I go to ski it - it's a bump run. Some have only manmade snow, some don't. Some don't get groomed, some do. Double fall lines can be a blast. I prefer natural snow on natural windy MRG type trails



This. Who cares if it can be seen from a lift? Are shockwave at SR and Bubblecuffer or Skidder at SL not bump runs because they're not viewable from a lift?


----------



## 180 (Jan 20, 2017)

you only need a left and a right bump, to make any run a bump run


----------



## Griswold (Jan 20, 2017)

If you shred bumps and no one from the bottom or a lift can see it, did it actually happen?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 20, 2017)

skifastr said:


> And huh, no CT representation or mention of a certain small area there as far as I can tell...



Do they even bother with bumps anymore?


----------



## Zand (Jan 20, 2017)

Skied Mt. Snow today and after seeing the Facebook report of "you'll find plenty of soft bumps on the hill today", there were exactly 0 areas of bumps anywhere on the mountain. Not even Beartrap and that's usually an automatic go-to. Granted there were quite a few natural trails that were very fun, but nothing bumped up anywhere that I found. 

To me the most classic bump run is a simple answer. For years I heard my dad talk about how back in the 80s and 90s there were a lot of trails that would have moguls the size of cars, especially in the spring. For years I thought it was just an exaggeration as I never saw anything that crazy, even on classic spring bump runs like OL, Superstar, Steins, etc. Finally, about 5 years ago, I was able to get to Killington on a day that Devil's Fiddle was open for the first time, and wow. I finally saw those bumps the size of cars that he talked about. I can ski just about any bump run comfortably and with decent speed through the lines, but I kept lapping DF that day and I never once had a comfortable run down it. Probably the only time in recent memory a mogul trail kicked my ass. It was incredible. I haven't seen anything like it since (not that I get out that much anymore) but I was glad to finally experience something I'd always heard about but had never seen. So to me, that is the #1 trail I can add to this thread, one that is bumped wall to wall with 5 foot tall moguls and only the best of the best can ski it well.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 20, 2017)

Zand said:


> For years I heard my dad talk about how back in the 80s and 90s there were a lot of trails that would have moguls the size of cars



Wow.  That makes me feel old!

Outer Limits used to be like that under the chair - back in the day!  (Before winch-cats.   Damn them...)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Jan 20, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> Wow.  That makes me feel old!
> 
> Outer Limits used to be like that under the chair - back in the day!  (Before winch-cats.   Damn them...)
> 
> ...



That was his prime example was OL. He also frequented Attitash back in the day and always talked about how Tim's Trauma got like that too. I went to Killington around BMMC quite a few years and usually OL would just have smaller (but more skiable for me so I wasn't complaining) bumps, and some years it was half groomed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2017)

I would love to see Tims like that at Attitash. Only skied it groomed, but outside of skiing there before Tim's was even cut, my experience is pretty limited to about 8 days at Attitash over the past five years.  I've only really seen bumps consistently there on Grand Stand.  If Tim's and Ptarmigan had consistent bumps, I'd probably spread my days a little more evenly instead of primarily skiing Wildcat when up there

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2017)

Zand said:


> Skied Mt. Snow today and after seeing the Facebook report of "you'll find plenty of soft bumps on the hill today", there were exactly 0 areas of bumps anywhere on the mountain.



WOW.  That is horrendous false advertising.



Zand said:


> For years I heard my dad talk about how back in the 80s and 90s there were a lot of trails that would have moguls the size of cars, especially in the spring. For years I thought it was just an exaggeration



I was a kid, but he generally speaking, speaks the truth.  There were many more mogul options back in the day.  Now most resorts destroy the ski trails and mash everything into "corduroy", and then brag on Facebook about how well they destroy their slopes.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 21, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> WOW.  That is horrendous false advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> I was a kid, but he generally speaking, speaks the truth.  There were many more mogul options back in the day.  Now most resorts destroy the ski trails and mash everything into "corduroy", and then brag on Facebook about how well they destroy their slopes.



With many other options besides Moguls... "Parks, Glades" . People have not spent the time to learn how to ski moguls, I was fortunate to have a freind that went to freestyle camp as a kid . Just trying to keep up with him was a goal , he has a really great technique that looks effortless. As you ski you're favorite bump run chances are it almost empty, The top level of talent on the mountain any given day many divided up beteen parks,glade,moguls. 

Also the base needed for a good bump run is more than a groomer as you don't want the sun burning holes in the troughs. Maybe economical as well? 

I do remember some awesome bump runs in the 80's , just wonder what snowboards effects are on bump formation? Farther apart? I remember some very tight runs , shaped skis and snowboards were'nt in the mix. 


My favorite thing on skis years ago was to launch off the top of one mogul, clear another and land the downside of a third mogul , seems the're too far apart now and don't have the right kick angle, or I'm 40lbs more that I use to weigh.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 21, 2017)

Northstar, escapade, vertigo The Jug at Kmart.  Kitsbuehl at Jay.  Flying goose at Sunapee come to mind.  Not sure what happened to the Mogul culture at Sundown.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Jan 21, 2017)

As to the demise of bump runs, I recall in the early 90's when White Heat was all bumps, the snowmaking was different.  By different, I mean everytime we got a warmup back to frozen bumps, they would make snow and bury it again, giving skiers something to work with besides the ice bumps.  Now, probably due to energy pricing and the fact SR has much more terrain to maintain, that is just not the case.  They will knock them down or close the trail til they knock them down (or until new natural falls).  Occasionally Shock, 3-D, Upper Downdraft etc will get new snow blown to refresh the bumps.  But it seems like this strategy at SR anyway was left behind in history.

Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2017)

Also no terrain parks back then. I'm sure that ate into the refresh budget.  The amount of snow they use building terrain parks up there could bury WH ten feet deep

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 21, 2017)

Saw bumps on a beginner trail at Wawa today. Small and nicely spaced. Happy to see a lot of people give it a go. Moguls can be a great tool for even beginners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 21, 2017)

MadMadWorld said:


> Saw bumps on a beginner trail at Wawa today. Small and nicely spaced. Happy to see a lot of people give it a go. Moguls can be a great tool for even beginners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so important for the growth of mogul skiing.  More hills should be doing this.  I would love to have bumps like these for a teaching tool.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Jan 21, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Also no terrain parks back then. I'm sure that ate into the refresh budget.  The amount of snow they use building terrain parks up there could bury WH ten feet deep
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Very true.  I am very happy the superpipe is fully earthen built for the walls.  Wish they had built some earthen buildup for the jumps on T72 to at least subtract some of the snow needed.  And if Rocking Chair is going to be an X course always, they could build up earthen banks too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2017)

MadMadWorld said:


> Saw bumps on a beginner trail at Wawa today. Small and nicely spaced. Happy to see a lot of people give it a go. Moguls can be a great tool for even beginners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to spam Crotcheds FB with this photo. Those are better looking bumps on a beginner trail at WaWa than I've seen on any Crotched trail the past four years. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Also no terrain parks back then. I'm sure that ate into the refresh budget.  The amount of snow they use building terrain parks up there could bury WH ten feet deep



Terrain parks seem to be the biggest waste on the mountain.   Wherever I go, I rarely seem to see all that many people using them; park has to be the most expensive thing on the mountain from a $/skier basis.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 21, 2017)

MadMadWorld said:


> Saw bumps on a beginner trail at Wawa today. Small and nicely spaced. Happy to see a lot of people give it a go. Moguls can be a great tool for even beginners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that you on the left? Hunched over in exasperation at the site of such paltry bimps, that you just couldn't continue. No sense in carrying on at all, might as well drown you sorrows in the bar.

What were you doing at WAWA in the first place?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Terrain parks seem to be the biggest waste on the mountain.   Wherever I go, I rarely seem to see all that many people using them; park has to be the most expensive thing on the mountain from a $/skier basis.


It varies. Stowe's was actually pretty popular. Okemo and Killington too. Most of the big family destinations or smaller local areas near big population centers. 

I'm glad Wildcat doesn't have one. They used to have a very small one that required minimal resources.

Overall the investment in parks is probably overdone.  I think the reduction in half pipes around the region is evidence of that

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 22, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Terrain parks seem to be the biggest waste on the mountain.   Wherever I go, I rarely seem to see all that many people using them; park has to be the most expensive thing on the mountain from a $/skier basis.



I think this is mostly dependent on where you go.  

I think terrain parks also suffer in the same way as moguls - there is an entry barrier in a lot of places.  Most of the jumps that are built are too big for aspiring park-users to get their feet wet in.  My nine-year-old loves to go into the parks, but much of what's out there is out of his league...  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 22, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> Is that you on the left? Hunched over in exasperation at the site of such paltry bimps, that you just couldn't continue. No sense in carrying on at all, might as well drown you sorrows in the bar.
> 
> What were you doing at WAWA in the first place?


Like I have said in the past, if you want to ski with me just say so. 


Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 22, 2017)

MadMadWorld said:


> Like I have said in the past, if you want to ski with me just say so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app



I am disappointed with this response.  You can do better!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 22, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> Is that you on the left? Hunched over in exasperation at the site of such paltry bimps, that you just couldn't continue. No sense in carrying on at all, might as well drown you sorrows in the bar.
> 
> What were you doing at WAWA in the first place?


Scruffy after drowning his sorrows 

https://youtu.be/MHz1hDWNC9M 


Savemeasammy said:


> I am disappointed with this response.  You can do better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jack97 (Jan 22, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> I think this is mostly dependent on where you go.
> 
> I think terrain parks also suffer in the same way as moguls - there is an entry barrier in a lot of places.  Most of the jumps that are built are too big for aspiring park-users to get their feet wet in.  My nine-year-old loves to go into the parks, but much of what's out there is out of his league...
> 
> ...



IMO, in NE we have choices, perhaps too many in regards to each ski area offers different options. Some places have the "perfect grooming" while others will let alot of their trail go natural. You have to go seek out the terrain you want to ski or ride on.

If  son wants to get into parks, I would suggest Crotched, they have three terrain parks where each are on different steepness grades and each has some different park features. 

As for moguls, I think the best place to learn are the natural trails on a intermediate grade. Ragged Raggea at Ragged, Aggazi at Bretton Woods, Crotched has an int/black next to HSQ, on skiers left. Not sure if this will happen but Mnt Snow and Ski Sundown use to seed moguls in a intermediate pitch.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> *Overall the investment in parks is probably overdone. * I think the reduction in half pipes around the region is evidence of that



Agreed.

If I were a mountain facing financial difficulties, this is where I'd cut.  I dont think it would cost as many skier visits as is sometimes thought, either that or my "lying eyes" are wrong, but I just dont see that many people utilizing these expensive resources, and the few people I do see tend to be people who dont buy their tickets.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If I were a mountain facing financial difficulties, this is where I'd cut.  I dont think it would cost as many skier visits as is sometimes thought, either that or my "lying eyes" are wrong, but I just dont see that many people utilizing these expensive resources, and the few people I do see tend to be people who dont buy their tickets.



While The bigger mtns seem to not have as many users of their parks. Smaller areas with night skiing such as Pats Peak have a thriving park scene


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 22, 2017)

MadMadWorld said:


> Scruffy after drowning his sorrows
> 
> https://youtu.be/MHz1hDWNC9M
> 
> ...



:lol:  Good one!! I guess I deserve that. Sorry, I was being a bit of a a$$ last night - drowning my sorrows of not skiing much this year.


----------



## benski (Jan 22, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> While The bigger mtns seem to not have as many users of their parks. Smaller areas with night skiing such as Pats Peak have a thriving park scene



This is probably since the gap in park size is tiny compared to the gap in mountain size.


----------



## Jully (Jan 22, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> While The bigger mtns seem to not have as many users of their parks. Smaller areas with night skiing such as Pats Peak have a thriving park scene



SRs park is reasonably popular I think. Then again most of the other places I ski have really minimal parks.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 23, 2017)

Satan's Stairway is on......


----------



## Edd (Jan 23, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm glad Wildcat doesn't have one. They used to have a very small one that required minimal resources.



I do remember something off the Bobcat chair a couple of years ago but I've never really noticed the fact that they don't spend resources on parks. Smart of them, IMO.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 23, 2017)

Edd said:


> I do remember something off the Bobcat chair a couple of years ago but I've never really noticed the fact that they don't spend resources on parks. Smart of them, IMO.



They spend more than their fair share on parks at Attitash instead. They'll put huge jumps on Mythmaker before bothering to touch Wandering Skis or Avenger.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 23, 2017)

What a bumpy weekend at SR. Last weeks 6" had to be the most perfect ski snow Mother Nature can make. It stuck perfectly to the ice underneath so every turn was edge able. Lots of natural trails back in play - tons of fun on Locke and Oz.  Love weekends like that - bumps so perfect you bounce off them and take zero energy to ski once you get your groove and perfect bumps lines.  All those poor folks that avoid bumps have no idea what they're missing lol.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2017)

yeggous said:


> They spend more than their fair share on parks at Attitash instead. They'll put huge jumps on Mythmaker before bothering to touch Wandering Skis or Avenger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


IMO Lower Ptarmigan should be the park trail. Good spectator location from two chairs and the lodge and serviced by a HSQ.   You don't waste two good cruisers in Mythmaker and Kachina. The only downfall I really see is the increased traffic on Middle Highway to access it. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 23, 2017)

Stitchline at Killington.  It's a bit thin now, but it's a fun mix of bumps and drops.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jan 23, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> While The bigger mtns seem to not have as many users of their parks. Smaller areas with night skiing such as Pats Peak have a thriving park scene


The park at Gunstock has pretty big features under the triple.  That run is often fairly busy but not for the faint of heart.  However, at night there are little to no bump runs.  At least Pats has Hurricane and Vortex for bumps.

Bolton Valley does a nice job with a progression park sponsored by Burton.  And they often have free clinics.  There are others but do not come to mind right now.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 23, 2017)

I guess it is not really New England, but Blue Mountain in the Poconos almost always has some nice seeded mogul runs (the groomer who seeds the bumps does a great job).  They also seem to have a decent mogul development program, with instructors who are actual bump skiers.  Saw a group lesson there this weekend that had about 10 or 12 kids participating.  Hoping some of them stick with it.  Quite a few regulars there can really rip.  When they seed one of their double blacks (yeah, I know) top to bottom in the spring, it is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jan 23, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> I guess it is not really New England, but Blue Mountain in the Poconos almost always has some nice seeded mogul runs (the groomer who seeds the bumps does a great job).  They also seem to have a decent mogul development program, with instructors who are actual bump skiers.  Saw a group lesson there this weekend that had about 10 or 12 kids participating.  Hoping some of them stick with it.  Quite a few regulars there can really rip.  When they seed one of their double blacks (yeah, I know) top to bottom in the spring, it is pretty hard to beat.


Oh cool, I never knew that Blue did that! That is my favorite local mountain (within 2 hours of home) and never thought I would find moguls there. Sure there is Barney's Bumps but I didnt know they put moguls on any of the double blacks. I will have to check that out in the Spring time!


----------



## ss20 (Jan 23, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> View attachment 21601
> View attachment 21602
> Stitchline at Killington.  It's a bit thin now, but it's a fun mix of bumps and drops.
> 
> ...



I LOVE Stichline!!! When you add in Vertigo headwall and the Stairs it makes the Needle's Eye chair the place to be on a busy weekend.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 23, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> IMO Lower Ptarmigan should be the park trail. Good spectator location from two chairs and the lodge and serviced by a HSQ.   You don't waste two good cruisers in Mythmaker and Kachina. The only downfall I really see is the increased traffic on Middle Highway to access it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Anything on that side would work. That is why it used to be Thad's. And Lower Ptarmingan was the half pipe. Unfortunately they moved it over to Bear Peak at the same time they reduced the trail difficulty ratings to bring people over to Bear Peak... and it worked.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 23, 2017)

In the spirit of, a good bump run is one that you recently skied and had fun on, 3 from Okemo this past weekend.  Upper Sel's, the bottom of Lower Plunge and the favorite from the weekend Rolling Thunder over on Jackson Gore.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 23, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> I guess it is not really New England, but Blue Mountain in the Poconos almost always has some nice seeded mogul runs (the groomer who seeds the bumps does a great job).  They also seem to have a decent mogul development program, with instructors who are actual bump skiers.  Saw a group lesson there this weekend that had about 10 or 12 kids participating.  Hoping some of them stick with it.  Quite a few regulars there can really rip.  When they seed one of their double blacks (yeah, I know) top to bottom in the spring, it is pretty hard to beat.








Barneys is a low angle bump run half groomed , Nightmare has seeded bumps but is "Over" rated double black. When Challenge bumps up it's there best . They half groom all the bump runs, a good thing as the freeze thaw is a killer. Many times I've tested a few turns in concrete bumps and bailed. A good bit of  mountain is in shadow quite a bit and takes a while to soften even if the temps feel warm.
Even on good sunny days they can be rock solid under some nice looking powder , broke a ski last March on Challenge. They do a good job all things considered .


----------



## gnardawg (Jan 25, 2017)

I was just about to post Stichline at K one of the best. Other K one not mentioned is Conclusion. 

I was at Loon last Sunday and I think they should leave Jobber ungroomed. If you want to ski Twitcher top to bottom you can as a groomer or break off and bump down Jobber.


----------



## machski (Jan 25, 2017)

gnardawg said:


> I was just about to post Stichline at K one of the best. Other K one not mentioned is Conclusion.
> 
> I was at Loon last Sunday and I think they should leave Jobber ungroomed. If you want to ski Twitcher top to bottom you can as a groomer or break off and bump down Jobber.


Amen on Loon.  They can leave Ripsaw ungroomed too.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 25, 2017)

gnardawg said:


> I was just about to post Stichline at K one of the best. Other K one not mentioned is Conclusion.
> 
> I was at Loon last Sunday and I think they should leave Jobber ungroomed. If you want to ski Twitcher top to bottom you can as a groomer or break off and bump down Jobber.


 Conclusion is great when it's filled in.  The new chair should make lapping it sweet.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 26, 2017)

New chair at K?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2017)

Any Sundown folks - please link up today's news story on the Stairwell


----------



## gnardawg (Jan 26, 2017)

I think they meant the new mid station exit. 



powhunter said:


> New chair at K?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Jan 26, 2017)

Ok the midstation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 26, 2017)

gnardawg said:


> I think they meant the new mid station exit.


 Yeah, rebuilt lift and mid-station. Not a new additional lift.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm with CD on this one.  Also I would add if a trail has moguls on it most of the time and is not excessively groomed then it is a bump run.  No other qualification is needed.  The other part of this thread that lies with the title is "Good Bump Runs".  With that, my personal preference is Bump Runs with only natural snow.  Since I mostly Ski Sugarbush, my choice would fall with the Mall hands down.  Natural snow, straight fall line bumps, long run that is unrelenting.  I like Middle earth also.  At north it is always the Northridge Chair combo - Bravo or exterminator up top with Tumbler, Hammerhead or Encore at the bottom.

MRG anywhere after a snowfall is a bump paradise worth skiing any time.




cdskier said:


> I don't think the two need to be mutually exclusive. I think a trail can be both a "classic new england trail" and a "bump run". To me a "bump run" needs to be wide enough to have more than one line, but it doesn't need to be super-wide. I would very much consider something like Middle Earth at Sugarbush both a "bump run" and a "classic new england trail".


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 29, 2017)

https://4frnt.com/collections/frees...7434b5d&mc_eid=b0f1d00cd4&variant=20739393671 a new weapon for all you "zipper-heads" !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jan 29, 2017)

I need to try a pair of those for the fun of it.  A one ski quiver is nice but a bit more work in the bumps.  Having something like this in a quiver might be the answer.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah! I'd love to give that a demo.

I did tell myself I wouldn't buy new skis this year though...


----------



## leomanga (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey guys,
I'm skiing the mountain solo the 28 and 29.
But rather do it with some company. I'll be driving from Kearny NJ (6h drive) and staying there 2 days. 
I don't have any crazy adventurous friends like myself that wanna go with me so would love somebody to hangout with there.
Hit me up! https://www.facebook.com/leogulli


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 20, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Oh cool, I never knew that Blue did that! That is my favorite local mountain (within 2 hours of home) and never thought I would find moguls there. Sure there is Barney's Bumps but I didnt know they put moguls on any of the double blacks. I will have to check that out in the Spring time!



Razor's Edge is bumped up top to bottom now!  The bumps near the top and on some of the flatter pitches needed to be skied-in more as of Saturday afternoon, but it should be in prime condition for this weekend.  The bumps at the starters hut and on the lower steep were excellent.  Hoping they get two more weekends out of it.  Otherwise it's off to K!


----------



## Griswold (Mar 20, 2017)

Upper birdland at sugarbush this weekend had some of the best lines I have seen all year.  I wish they would leave it bumped up all season, the pitch is, in my opinion, perfect for a mogul run.  Lower organgrinder was also pretty good, much better than anything I found at Mt Ellen or castlerock.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Duncanator24 (Mar 20, 2017)

Griswold said:


> Upper birdland at sugarbush this weekend had some of the best lines I have seen all year.  I wish they would leave it bumped up all season, the pitch is, in my opinion, perfect for a mogul run.  Lower organgrinder was also pretty good, much better than anything I found at Mt Ellen or castlerock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Definitely the best bumps were on Brambles! I was sad to see today's grooming report had listed that trail. Morning Star is always my favorite at LP though and it was great as always on Saturday. Castle Rock trails seemed to have been skiied off mostly by then.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 20, 2017)

Griswold said:


> Upper birdland at sugarbush this weekend had some of the best lines I have seen all year.  I wish they would leave it bumped up all season, the pitch is, in my opinion, perfect for a mogul run.  Lower organgrinder was also pretty good, much better than anything I found at Mt Ellen or castlerock.



Very true! Murphy's was bumped up on Friday and nice as well before being groomed for the weekend. Back in December (before they made any snow on Birdland and Murphys) they had left them both ungroomed on all natural snow and the bumps were so much fun.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2017)

I mentioned Grand Stand at Attitash earlier in the thread. It's prime right now. Too bad they close 4/2







Lower Ptarmigan is really good too






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Mar 21, 2017)

Plan on going there on 4/2. Know if they keep the bumps through closing day? I would love to hit those...


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 21, 2017)

Closing 4/2 ? Wow is that every year? Seems early for NH.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 21, 2017)

They need to stop grooming Tims and Idiots. Attitash could be a bumpers paradise....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2017)

Jully said:


> Plan on going there on 4/2. Know if they keep the bumps through closing day? I would love to hit those...


They should be. Though they have groomed Grand Stand this year during freeze / thaw cycles.


Scruffy said:


> Closing 4/2 ? Wow is that every year? Seems early for NH.



My understanding is Attitash has always closed pretty early.  I'm not a regular though. This is my third season with a pass in the MWV and I spend 90% of my time at Wildcat.  I wouldn't mind one more week at Attitash, so 4/9, but it probably makes business sense to start sending people up to Wildcat early. Wildcat making it to at least 4/30 is more important to me than Attitash going beyond 4/2.


snoseek said:


> They need to stop grooming Tims and Idiots. Attitash could be a bumpers paradise....


Just give expert skiers one ungroomed option off the top on Attitash side. It's some of the steepest terrain in New England and it's a shame they don't take advantage of it properly.  I'd prefer Tim's, but would be happy with any of Idiots, Tightrope or Upper Ptarmigan as well.


Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Mar 27, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> They should be. Though they have groomed Grand Stand this year during freeze / thaw cycles.
> 
> 
> My understanding is Attitash has always closed pretty early.  I'm not a regular though. This is my third season with a pass in the MWV and I spend 90% of my time at Wildcat.  I wouldn't mind one more week at Attitash, so 4/9, but it probably makes business sense to start sending people up to Wildcat early. Wildcat making it to at least 4/30 is more important to me than Attitash going beyond 4/2.
> ...



Yes, the ability to open late and close early at Attitash was a primary motivation for Peak Resorts to buy Wildcat. They can operate with more favorable weather and less overhead at the Cat. Since it is largely passholders in the tail season the economics favor this approach.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Griswold (Dec 23, 2017)

Any good moguls anywhere yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2017)

Getting there at Wildcat.  A bit of traffic over Christmas week and it should start getting good.  Upper Wildcat today had some good stretches 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Dec 24, 2017)

Killington has some cool natural bump runs. Escapade, old superstar where very bumped up. K always has some of the best mogul runs, and since it has so much terrain you get a good variety. Stowe also had some good ones. The front 4 are always bumped up. Goat is a favorite.


----------



## machski (Dec 24, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Killington has some cool natural bump runs. Escapade, old superstar where very bumped up. K always has some of the best mogul runs, and since it has so much terrain you get a good variety. Stowe also had some good ones. The front 4 are always bumped up. Goat is a favorite.


The Front Four are always bumped up?  Been a while since I've been, Starr and Goat always but liftline and national get groomed.  Liftline more often than national.  Have they changed that?

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Dec 24, 2017)

They groom liftline once in a while to preserve it. Alwzys bumped up on the right though. Starr and national they leave alone. Chinclip is also a monster bump run.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 24, 2017)

Griswold said:


> Any good moguls anywhere yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Smuggs had a few today. Doc's, free fall, and any of the more wide open glades


----------



## KevinF (Dec 25, 2017)

Yeah, Stowe's Liftline has nice bumps down the 13 pitch (the final steep part).  Skiers right side of the trail is rarely groomed, so it gets moguls of varying quality.  The 13 pitch section is usually the best part.  Far skiers left is rarely groomed out as well.

National is getting moguls, with the most consistent lines being on skier's left, especially below Liftline.  The trail is so wide that it takes a long time to get good bumps the whole way across.  National gets groomed out (at least below Liftline) maybe once a year.

Hayride below Centerline is all natural snow right now and has really nice bump lines on it.  Centerline is groomed out maybe once a month.

Starr and Goat are full-on bump fests, although the last time I was up (the 22nd) Goat was getting a little thin, especially the lower part (i.e., below Midway).  Chin Clilp was skiing really nicely as well.  I don't know what the deep freeze coupled with the mixed precip right before XMAS is going to do it...  Probably be a little *ahem* "firm" for a while.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 25, 2017)

Upper National is always such a mess. It's rarely ever good and mainly only used for the lower entrance into Starr.  Stowe should really try and rope/fence off two thirds of skiers right of Upper National and plant a bunch of trees.  The remaining section of trail shouldn't see snowmaking and just be left a 20ish foot wide natural bump run that never gets groomed.  


Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Dec 26, 2017)

And upper liftline can be downright freaky. I doubt I'll ever go down that thing. Truly a no fall zone. Although would be a spectacular show fore those on the lift.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 26, 2017)

kingslug said:


> And upper liftline can be downright freaky. I doubt I'll ever go down that thing. Truly a no fall zone. Although would be a spectacular show fore those on the lift.



Liftline extension is not that difficult, just needs the right amount of snow to ski it 
fluidly.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 29, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Liftline extension is not that difficult, just needs the right amount of snow to ski it
> fluidly.


I am not following you down that thing...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 29, 2017)

kingslug said:


> And *upper liftline can be downright freaky. I doubt I'll ever go down that thing. Truly a no fall zone.* Although would be a spectacular show fore those on the lift.



I only ski it after a big storm.  You put a lot of snow on it, and it's quite fun.  Still somewhat technical I guess, but it's manageable with snow.  It's the most difficult trail in NY/VT that I'm aware of.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I only ski it after a big storm.  You put a lot of snow on it, and it's quite fun.  Still somewhat technical I guess, but it's manageable with snow.  It's the most difficult trail in NY/VT that I'm aware of.



Upper Liftline at Stowe?

I'm with Jim.  It mellows considerably with enough snow where the final drop leading back to Lift Line proper is barely a drop at all.  The only thing freaky about skiing that run is the lift is very close over head.  I doubt you'd ever hit a chair without catching some serious air, but it does seem very close.


----------



## machski (Dec 29, 2017)

SR bumps are building on the usual naturals.  Add in Top Gun, Agony, Rogue Angel, Upper Downdraft (all currently open on natural only and bumped up pretty nicely).  Some of the better blacks in Oz/Jordan just opened so soft untracked today will start building bumps by tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 29, 2017)

machski said:


> SR bumps are building on the usual naturals.  Add in Top Gun, Agony, Rogue Angel, Upper Downdraft (all currently open on natural only and bumped up pretty nicely).  Some of the better blacks in Oz/Jordan just opened so soft untracked today will start building bumps by tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Actually bumps seemed to have been kinda flattened by wind. We took 2 days off on cold days and today top gun had kinda flat wind scoured moguls. Totally edgeable and no problem. It just needs more traffic. Same with Locke line trails. Was kinda weird because usually moguls grow over time lol.


----------



## machski (Dec 30, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> Actually bumps seemed to have been kinda flattened by wind. We took 2 days off on cold days and today top gun had kinda flat wind scoured moguls. Totally edgeable and no problem. It just needs more traffic. Same with Locke line trails. Was kinda weird because usually moguls grow over time lol.


Yeah, I did notice that.  Still fun and I'll take the soft windblown fill any day over icy troughs!

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Griswold (Dec 31, 2017)

The skiing was great at Sunday River on Friday and Saturday.  Was a little disappointing on the mogul front though.  The best I found was agony, and it's a stretch to say they were any good at all.  Either way, had a great time after years away from Sunday River.  

Hope to keep this thread going all year, and selfishly looking for reports at the max pass mountains....

Has sunapee set up the seeded bumps on flying goose yet??  

Happy new year everyone


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 1, 2018)

Griswold said:


> The skiing was great at Sunday River on Friday and Saturday.  Was a little disappointing on the mogul front though.  The best I found was agony, and it's a stretch to say they were any good at all.  Either way, had a great time after years away from Sunday River.
> 
> Hope to keep this thread going all year, and selfishly looking for reports at the max pass mountains....
> 
> ...



Was at SR from 12/23 to today. After the 2 Xmas storms bumps were pretty good - agony was awesome. But the wind really seemed to flatten them. So by Saturday they were not nearly as good. Agony looked pretty well trafficked by then. Best on Saturday were downdraft and Topgun - although I didn't get further west - too damn cold for me lol.  They actually have a lot of great natural open - just haven't been to it all yet.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2018)

Lower K at Hunter had the usual huge wales and moguls but no ice, so it was kind of fun. Annapurna on the other hand had MONSTER wales that all you could do was go around them. SO I wouldn't consider that a mogul run, although it did have some.


----------



## gnardawg (Jan 2, 2018)

Was at SR 12/29-31 - Friday and Saturday skied a few runs on Caramba and Ruby Palace. Ruby Palace was easily the best run of the weekend. TONS OF SNOW on it



SkiFanE said:


> Was at SR from 12/23 to today. After the 2 Xmas storms bumps were pretty good - agony was awesome. But the wind really seemed to flatten them. So by Saturday they were not nearly as good. Agony looked pretty well trafficked by then. Best on Saturday were downdraft and Topgun - although I didn't get further west - too damn cold for me lol.  They actually have a lot of great natural open - just haven't been to it all yet.


----------



## machski (Jan 3, 2018)

Ruby was absolutely the best run on the mountain last weekend!

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 4, 2018)

gnardawg said:


> Was at SR 12/29-31 - Friday and Saturday skied a few runs on Caramba and Ruby Palace. Ruby Palace was easily the best run of the weekend. TONS OF SNOW on it


We planned to hit them Saturday. Headed over from Spruce about 9a and realized we would have to ski Cyclone to get there. And I was already chilly and cruiser run to  Jordan, in cold shade sounded brutal. So we returned to NO Peak and never got back that way. Admittedly - this cold sucked the life out of me - hate it and had lots of fun in Yetiville and Locke/Barker naturals.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 12, 2019)

Who has good bumps right now? Loon or Cannon? Saturday is looking nice...


----------



## Janimal444 (Apr 12, 2019)

eatskisleep said:


> Who has good bumps right now? Loon or Cannon? Saturday is looking nice...



Last weekend at Cannon Zoomer Lift Line had some pretty good bumps but coverage was getting king of thin.  They left some bumps on Rocket but the rest of the Front 5 (Avalanche and Paulie's) were groomed out.  They seem to be doing this a lot which is starting to piss me off actually.  Loon may have seeded bumps on Lower Flume like they often do in the spring.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2019)

eatskisleep said:


> Who has good bumps right now? Loon or Cannon? Saturday is looking nice...


Wildcat likely will have plenty.  There will be several forum members there tomorrow for a spring party. If interested I can PM you details

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

